# 2015 side lights daytime running?



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Guys! i have a 2015 cruze and when I'm driving i notice that my side lights aren't on when I'm driving but when i see other cruzes they have there's on. Is it something to do with the 2015 cruze or do i have to buy a certain connector to make them always stay on?

Thanks, McWilly

p.s not my car in picture just used off google as example


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I live in Canada, I'm not sure how the US or Canada models differ, but the 2015's here do not have any lights on during the day except for the LED DRL's on the lower bumper. The vehicle's in Canada are equipped with a sensor to detect daylight and it turns the full lighting system on automatically at night. I believe if you turn the light switch to "P" for Parking Lights then the rear lights will come on along with the front yellow parking lights that you're referring to. If the models in your area (I'm just assuming you're in the US), are the same, then they may just be driving around all day with their switch turned to the "P" position.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

Well I live in Canada and im just assuming that the ones i see are 2011 and they dont have the led like the 2015, so thats why the yellow parking lights are on during the day.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As far as I know, DRL is strictly the headlights (except for the 2015+ which have LEDs). No sidelight when in DRL mode.

I can only guess the other Cruzers are manually turning their lights on. Or, if it's dim enough, the auto mode will put it into headlight mode.


----------

